# Sonnenbrillen (Adidas Evil Eye Pro) günstig...



## Stefan_S (6. April 2010)

Moin Jungs,

nach langer Suche hab ich einen guten Shop gefunden:

http://www.directsunglasses.co.uk/

hab meine A126-6069 (Transparent / Black LST Trai Silver + Orange) am 28.03. bestellt und heute (wg. Ostern) per Einschreiben bekommen - alles wunderbar. Bezahlt hab ich mit Paypal und wenn ihr in Pfund kauft habt ihr trotz höherer Paypal-Umrechungskurse immer noch einen besseren Kurs als wenn ihr die Website auf Euro umstellt.

Hab nun alles in allem 87,31 Pfund bezahlt, das waren gut 99,31 Euro, also 100 Euro weniger als in Deutschland.

NATÜRLICH gibts dort auch andere Modelle/Marken günstig.

Grüße


----------



## _mike_ (7. April 2010)

Danke für die Info!

fahr die Evil Eye auch schon seit drei Jahren und bin immer noch top zufrieden. 
Leider kann ich keine Ersatzgläser auf dieser Seite finden....hast du da eine Quelle?
Habe mir mal welche aus den USA mitbringen lassen, da die Spare-Lenses dort nur 12 US $ statt bei uns >50  kosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_S (7. April 2010)

Hallo! 

Nee, da hab ich mich noch nicht drum gekümmert. Ich glaub die bieten nur Korrektur-Inserts an.

Ob der Shop das alles so richtig macht beim Verkauf weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. Er nimmt die GB-Steuer raus und schlägt nicht die deutschen 19% MWSt drauf - soweit ich weiß macht amazon.co.uk das...

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Phil-Joe (8. April 2010)

Was werden denn die Zusatzgläser kosten? 
Ich such´ auch schon lange ´ne neue Bike-Brille und die Gläser der Evl Eye find´ ich genial. Konnte mal bei ´nem Kumpel durchschauen und das war schärfen- und kontrastmäßig echt ´ne Offenbarung.

Wie geht das mit dem Paypal egtl. über die Bühne? Kann man das empfehlen? Bin mir da immer bissl unsicher bei sowas.

Das angebot ist ja wirklich super, und wenn die Gläser nicht die Welt kosten, könnte ich mir ja hier einfach noch dunkle und welche mit 95% und mehr Lichtdurchlass besorgen für Nachtfahrten.  ^^


----------



## Osmodium (8. April 2010)

Das günstigere Angebot gilt jetzt nicht mehr, oder? Ich finde nur die für 94,95 Pfund.


----------



## Matthias247 (9. April 2010)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Das angebot ist ja wirklich super, und wenn die Gläser nicht die Welt kosten, könnte ich mir ja hier einfach noch dunkle und welche mit 95% und mehr Lichtdurchlass besorgen für Nachtfahrten.  ^^



Die Trail Silver Gläser sind schon ziemlich dunkel. Mir persönlich schon zu dunkel zum im Wald fahren. Einen Satz transparente dazukaufen macht aber defintiv Sinn.
Günstige Gläser gibts ab und an mal bei ebay.


----------



## Stefan_S (11. April 2010)

Osmodium schrieb:


> Das günstigere Angebot gilt jetzt nicht mehr, oder? Ich finde nur die für 94,95 Pfund.



Doch, pack die mal in den Warenkorb und wähl dann mal als Destination "Germany" aus, dann fällt die britische Mehrwertsteuer raus. Versandkosten (Einschreiben) liegen bei ungefähr 6,x Pfund, macht alles in allem um die 87 Pfund.

Außerdem wären sogar 94,xx Pfund noch für unsere Verhältnisse hier günstig


----------



## Stefan_S (11. April 2010)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Wie geht das mit dem Paypal egtl. über die Bühne? Kann man das empfehlen? Bin mir da immer bissl unsicher bei sowas.



Ja, in diesem Fall ging es bei mir problemlos über die Bühne. Paypal Käuferschutz ist aber GENERELL eine REINE Kulanzleistung (sie müssen also rechtlich nicht zahlen), das sollte einem IMMER bei einer Zahlung mit Paypal bewusst sein.

Der von mir genannte Shop ist aber okay, zu finden wäre er auch über das Günstiger-Shoppen-Portal www.geizhals.at/uk ---> http://geizhals.at/uk/?qlink=Directsunglasses.co.uk&subi=infos  (hab ich über google gefunden) und auch einige Reviews hab ich mir vorher angeschaut: http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews237140.html  - man muss halt immer vorher genau wissen, mit wem man Geschäfte machen will.


----------



## Stefan_S (11. April 2010)

auch ein sehr sehr gutes Angebot ist das folgende, hab ich bei Ebay gefunden:

Oakley Whisker Titanium Polarized (Model 12-873)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Oakley-TI-WHISKE...QQptZMen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item4cee3ce06b

Hier noch die Shop-Seite:
http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Premium-Optics-Ltd__W0QQ_armrsZ1

Die Whisker ist in Deutschland quasi unbezahlbar und ich hab im Oktober 2008 in New York City dafür noch 265 US$ hingeblättert, was ungefähr 200 Euro waren. Wenn ich über der Zollgrenze gelegen hätte wären dort auch noch Gebühren fällig geworden (sofern man legal bleiben will)...

Aber 145 Euro ist schon eine Ansage für diese coole Brille, zumal sie aus der EU versandt wird. Mein Tipp. Ist nur halt nicht so zum Biken zu empfehlen, da die Gläser schnell rausfallen können und man die vom Optiker wieder einsetzen lassen muss, da sie nur von einer mini-Titanschraube gehalten werden - ist das Gewinde hin kann man die Brille wegschmeißen. Bei mir dient sie als "normale" Brille zum Autofahren und auch so in der Freizeit. Zum Biken hab ich die Evil Eye und für "festliche" Anlässe eine unauffällige Ray Ban...


----------



## jazznova (29. April 2010)

Stefan_S schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> nach langer Suche hab ich einen guten Shop gefunden:
> 
> ...



hab da auch am 19.04. bestellt und via Paypal bezahlt - bis heute noch keine Ware und Emails bleiben unbeantwortet 
Mal schaun ob ich die 100 in Sandgeschossen hab


----------



## ChrisKing (30. April 2010)

ich hab am 27. april bestellt.. und zwar eine evil eye pro in silber/schwarz, für umgerechnet knappe 116 euro. immerhin noch gute 60 euro billiger als hier in D. 

bin mal gespannt, ob/wann die ankommt. lieferstatus ist mit "in stock" angegeben, verschickt wurde noch nichts bis jetz.. hab per kreditkarte bezahlt und der betrag wurde auch schon abgebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## German Lobo (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

habe auch in diesem Shop 3 Adidas Evil Eye Pro bestellt und mit Visa bezahlt.

Haben erst Probleme mit meine Visa Karte gehabt und wollten noch eine Kopie von meinem Ausweis oder Führerschein..  

War am 14.04 und ich habe auch noch keine Brillen bekommen.... 

Habe schon "einige" Mails geschrieben, wo von EINE zurück kam mit der bitte um Gedult (da war noch der Flugverkehr gestoppt)...

Aber mehr als zwei Wochen für "Lagerware (in Stock)" ist wohl nen bischen viel....

Kann leider nicht sagen ob Sie mein Geld schon abgebucht haben.... 

Kann aber schon nicht mehr dran glauben etwas zu bekommen....

Gruß German Lobo


----------



## jazznova (1. Mai 2010)

Ohmann, wenn ich das so lese - hätte ich bloß die finger davon gelassen.
Naja - mal abwarten und evtl. nächste Woche anrufen.


----------



## ChrisKing (1. Mai 2010)

ui! hab grade ne mail bekommen, dass meine brille versendet wurde! ging ja doch sehr fix


----------



## German Lobo (2. Mai 2010)

@ ChrisKing 

Hallo,

kannst ja mal bescheid geben wenn Du die Brille bekommen hast...

Habe gerade nochmal eine Mail geschrieben, vielleicht bekomme ich ja doch mal ne Antwort... 

Gruß 

German Lobo


----------



## jazznova (3. Mai 2010)

Ich drück Dir die Daumen das alles läuft 
Bei mir steht seid heute Status: complete 
Mal schaun ob was kommt!


----------



## German Lobo (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe gerade meine Bank angerufen und erfahren das mein Geld schon am 16.04. abgebucht wurde... 

und immer noch KEINE Antwort auf meine Mail´s.... 

So´n Sch... Laden...

Lobo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumtreiber (5. Mai 2010)

German Lobo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gerade meine Bank angerufen und erfahren das mein Geld schon am 16.04. abgebucht wurde...
> 
> Lobo



*Oberlehrer an*
Dann würde ich mal schleunigst für eine Rückbuchung sorgen, wenn Du dem Laden nicht vertraust!
Im übrigen behalten Sie sich ausdrücklich eine Bearbeitungszeit von 21 Tage vor... falls ich mich nicht täusche...
*Oberlehrer aus*

Bin aber ebenfalls sehr gespannt wie dein Drama ausgeht - würde mir da auch gern ne flotte 8 bestellen.. und wünsche dir das es noch klappt!


----------



## jazznova (5. Mai 2010)

Also meine ist nun versendet - Trackingnummer sagt das die Brille unterwegs ist...
Wenn was gekommen ist werde ich mich melden....mitterweile ist die 3. Woche am laufen, für ware die "in Stock" ist schon eine glanz Leistung.


----------



## rumtreiber (5. Mai 2010)

jazznova schrieb:


> ... für ware die "in Stock" ist schon eine glanz Leistung.



Was erwartest Du? - ES SIND ENGLÄNDER!!!.... die fahren auch auf der falschen Seite...


----------



## German Lobo (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe heute meine Bank schriftlich beauftragt mein Geld zurück zu holen.

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus ??

Habt Ihr schon etwas bekommen ?

Gruß Lobo


----------



## sonic00 (8. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab letzte Woche bestellt und die Brille war vorgestern da.
Echt spitze, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schnell geht!
(Kam per DHL)


----------



## Delekhan (8. Mai 2010)

Nabend, 

ich hatte auch am 30ten April eine Evil Eye Pro in transparent/schwarz bestellt. Der ganze Laden scheint mit Statusmails oder ähnlichem ziemlich spärlich umzugehen aber meine ist nun auch zu mir unterwegs. Mal schauen wann sie ankommt. 

--Markus


----------



## Batman (9. Mai 2010)

Hi,

habd dort ebenfalls eine Evil Eye bestellt. Lieferzeit ebenfalls etwas  mehr als 14 Tage. Mails wurden aber schnell beantwortet.
Ich nehme mal an, dass der nette Island Vulkan für die langen Lieferzeiten verantwortlich ist. Letze Woche war in GB wieder Flugfrei...


----------



## German Lobo (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte euch mal schnell auf "den neusten Stand" bringen.

Wie schon geschrieben habe ich am Fr. meinen Kartenservice (Visa) beauftragt mir mein Geld zurück zu holen...

UND siehe da....

Schon kam heute eine Mail aus England....

UND jetzt kommt es: 
Sie schrieben mir das Sie -EINE BRILLE- von meinen bestellten DREI BRILLEN jetzt bekommen hätten... und mir "JETZT" zusenden könnten !!

Zur Erinnerung: ALLE DREI waren am Bestelltag "in Stock" !!!

WO sind denn die beiden anderen Brillen in den vergangenen 26 Tagen hin ??

Bestimmt nicht mit dem Flugzeug weg... (ist ja WIEDER Flugverbot) 

Denn das ist der Grund warum ich IMMER NOCH keine Brillen habe (laut den Engländern)... 

Was Sie wohl für einen Grund genannt hätten wenn der Vulkan nicht "rauchen" würde ???

Auf meine Frage wann ich denn mit den anderen zwei rechnen könnte, mal wieder schweigen "im Walde".... 

Wer hat denn von euch seine bestellte (und schon verschickte) Brille jetzt schon bekommen ??

Ich denke mal, das ich meine nicht mehr bekommen werde...

Und hoffe wenigstens auf mein Geld... 

Cu Lobo


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Mai 2010)

Hab meine heute bekommen  aber mir gefällt de Farbe irgendwie nich  deswegen verkauf ich sie wieder und bestell mir eine schwarze.. Wer Interesse an meiner hat, siehe bikemarkt


----------



## jazznova (12. Mai 2010)

Meine ist auch heute gekommen - warten hat sich gelohnt !
Aber grundsätzlich ist die Abwicklung für die Katz !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delekhan (12. Mai 2010)

Meine ist auch gestern gekommen. Wenn man ca. 2-3 Wochen Zeit hat lohnt sich eine Bestellung. Ist immerhin 50% günstiger als der Deutsche Straßenpreis.

--Markus


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Mai 2010)

hat sich wohl rumgesprochen der link.. wenn mich nich alles täuscht, sind jetz weniger modell aufgelistet als vorher.. die die ich jetz neu bestellen wollte, gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## Stefan_S (15. Mai 2010)

schön, dass einige noch welche abbekommen haben.

Bei meinem Arbeitskollegen (der wollte die zum Fallschirmspringen) ging auch alles super, hat wg. Aschewolke dann doch ein paar Tage länger gedauert, letztendlich keine 2 Wochen. Aber alles gut und neu und toll.

German Lobo's Erfahrungsberichte können wir beide nicht teilen. Und viele andere wohl auch nicht. Leider geht der Shop mit Statusmails wirklich spärlich um, aber grundsätzlich war alles kein Problem. Grundsätzlich habe ich auf Englisch angefragt und bezahlt hab ich per Paypal- und im Shop kann man ja auch nachschauen, was man bestellt hat - und da sollte dann auch die richtige Anzahl stehen...

Ich halte den Shop für sehr professionell - aber auch verbesserungsfähig. So a la Redcoon - ständig Statusmeldungen wäre schön, dann weiß man, woran man ist!


----------



## Stefan_S (15. Mai 2010)

ist doch noch alles beim alten.... zumindest bei meinem Modell...


----------



## ADO (15. Mai 2010)

Ich habe meine EvilEYE in Metzingen Adidas Outlet  gekauft fÃ¼r 136â¬ .


----------



## German Lobo (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hier mal der "neuste Stand der Dinge"...

Nachdem ich EINE von meinen bestellten Brillen ja zur Zusendung freigegeben hatte (am 12.05.2010) hatte ich gleich meine Restlichen zwei Brillen "Schriftlich auf Englisch" per Mail storniert.

Heute schaue ich mal wieder nach meinem Status (was meine "reisende" Brille) so macht und was sehe ich da ???

Sie habe WIEDER eine Brille auf "die Reise" geschickt...

Also fünf Tagen nach der Stonierung schicken Sie die Brille trotzdem los....

Zur Erinnerung "Bestelldatum war der 14.04.2010" !!

Ich habe Ihnen SOFORT nochmal eine Mail geschickt und klar gemacht das ich die Brille nicht mehr annehmen werde !!  

Morgen werde ich mich WIEDER mit meinem VISA Karten Service in Verbindung setzten und mein Restliches Geld einfordern lasse...

UND jetzt kann sich JEDER mal seine Gedanken über diesen Shop machen...

Cu Lobo


----------



## Stefan_S (20. Mai 2010)

ich hab zwar keine 3 Brillen gekauft aber ich kann deine Erlebnisse absolut nicht teilen...


----------



## German Lobo (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo Stefan_S,

denke mal das ich hierzu etwas sagen sollte...




Stefan_S schrieb:


> schön, dass einige noch welche abbekommen haben.
> 
> Bei meinem Arbeitskollegen (der wollte die zum Fallschirmspringen) ging auch alles super, hat wg. Aschewolke dann doch ein paar Tage länger gedauert, letztendlich keine 2 Wochen. Aber alles gut und neu und toll.
> 
> ...


 

Da ich zu 98 % meiner Einkäufe (was Bike Artikel angeht) im Internet tätige, glaube ich schon den "professionellen Shop" zu erkennen...

Und das ist dieser mit 100 % Sicherheit nicht....

Ich habe schon von ALLEN "bekannten Shops" in Deutschland und auch aus England (einmal auch aus den USA) Waren bestellt, und habe so einen Service noch NIE erlebt....

Ich habe in meinen "Berichten" noch lange nicht allen Schriftverkehr beschrieben... 

Es waren auch Anfragen nach nicht im Shop gelisteten Brillen dabei...
Wo ich auch keine Antworten bekam... (vielleicht haben Sie es ja nicht nötig)...

Aber ich habe auf keinen Fall die Absicht gehabt hier den Shop in ein Negatives Licht zu stellen....

Ich als Verbraucher lege sehr viel Wert auf Erfahrungen "Anderer" (erst Recht mit Shops im Ausland) !! 

Wenn Du gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast, freud es mich für Dich....

Ich kann leider nicht davon sprechen...

UND ich habe ja schon gesagt, das sich jeder SEIN EIGENES BILD davon machen kann...

In diesem Sinne, wünsche ich Dir und allen Mitlesern ein schönes "Pfingswochenende".... 

Cu Lobo


----------



## getschi2 (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Miteinander,

kommen diese Brillen aus UK mit einem oder zwei Satz Gläser ?

Hier in D, sind ja soviel ich mitbekommen habe, immer 2 Satz dabei.

mfg G. Faulhaber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (14. Juni 2010)

Hab zwei Gläser dabei gehabt - steht ja auch so in der Artikelbeschreibung.


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Juni 2010)

bei der pro sind immer zwei paar dabei, bei der normalen evil eye nur ein paar..


----------



## -M-T-B- (18. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab mir einfach mit Vorlage meiner bereits mitgelieferten Gläser im Optikerladen orangene nachfertigen lassen.
Hat 10 Minuten gedauert und das Glas hat mich je 10 Euro gekostet. 

War cool, dass das so einfach und unkompliziert ging.


----------



## Peter88 (18. Juni 2010)

ich habe noch eine Adidas Evil Eye günstig abzugeben.
Foto im Album

ohne Gläser
sonst toller zustand
inkl. originaler box
Gruß
Peter


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Juli 2010)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Hab meine heute bekommen  aber mir gefällt de Farbe irgendwie nich  deswegen verkauf ich sie wieder und bestell mir eine schwarze.. Wer Interesse an meiner hat, siehe bikemarkt



kleiner statusbericht.. hab mir die 6078er am 17.07. abends bestellt und heute am 21.07 war sie schon hier! perfekt..


----------



## jazznova (30. Juli 2010)

Ich habs auch nochmal gewagt....zwei Oakley´s ..... schaun wir mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (19. September 2010)

Also habe bis heute noch nicht die bestellten Brillen, Grund war das der Großhandel in Italien Ferien hat, bei DirectSunglases sind sie aber verfügbar.
Emails wurden nur sporadisch beantwortet, nach dem telefonat wurde gesagt das ein fester Termin zwecks Liefertermin abgeben wird was nicht geschah.
Nun hab ich geschrieben das ich mein Geld wieder zurück möchte, eine Antwort habe ich 2 Tage später erhalten das ich diese Woche noch meine Rücküberweisung erhalten sollte.
Wenn das geschieht bin ich froh....ich kann nur jeden abraten da zu bestellen...auch wenns mit der Evil Eye geklappt hat aber ich bestelle da nix mehr !!!


----------



## efneun (26. Oktober 2010)

tach !
ich hatte ende august eine evil eye pro in weiÃ bestellt. nach 2 wochen warten hatte ich nachgefragt was meine brille macht. die antwort kam 1 tag spÃ¤ter " das lagersystem hat einen fehler und von der farbe ist keine da, wird aber beschafft". 
also weiter warten 
anfang oktober hatte ich erneut nachgefragt, die antwortmail hat keine 2 stunden gedauert "sie sind noch dran, es liegt am lieferanten".
letzten donnerstag : email "brille ist da und wird verschickt"
montag : brille ist da 
original evil eye pro mit zubehÃ¶r und verpackung wie beim deutschen optiker fÃ¼r 110 â¬
(war reduziert + royal mail versand)
FAZIT : ein paar nerven gelassen und 2 mails geschrieben. aber das ist mir mit deutschen internetshops auch schon passiert. 
den preis konnte ich hier nirgends toppen. das beste angebot hatte fielmann gemacht mit 160 â¬, da scheiterte es dann nur an dem bestellen vom rx einsatz und dem desinteresse der filiale im allgemeinen.


----------



## jazznova (27. Oktober 2010)

Freut mich das alles geklappt hat...aber mal im Ersnt - würdest Du in D solange auf deine Ware warten?

Ich hab auch mein Geld bekommen nach 3 Moante...wer viel Zeit hat und Lust hat sich rumzuärgern kann da bestellen - irgendwann hat man bestimmt sein Erfolg!
Beim ersten bestellen ging es ja auch innerhalbe "eines Monats" ... aber ich brauch sowas nicht.


----------



## mello (27. Oktober 2010)

ich will auch mal meine Erfahrung kundtun:

19.08 Evil Eye Pro in schwarz bestellt(natürlich lieferbar) und bezahlt
-
-               nichts.....
-
13.10 Bestellung storniert und Rückzahlung angefordert
15.10 Bestätigung der Stornierung
23.10 Nach der Verbleib der Rückzahlung gefragt
25.10 Antwort Rückzahlung soll innerhalb der nächsten 5 bis 7 Tage kommen..

naja für mich war es auch die letzte Bestellung dort.. preislich zwar top, aber bei dem Ärger und der Wartezeit loht es sich meiner Meinung nicht..


----------



## jazznova (27. Oktober 2010)

> 23.10 Nach der Verbleib der Rückzahlung gefragt
> 25.10 Antwort Rückzahlung soll innerhalb der nächsten 5 bis 7 Tage kommen..



So weit war ich auch und das hat sich dann 3 Wochen gezogen - ich sag nur ein hin und her!

Ich drück Dir die Daumen!
Viel Erfolg !


----------

